# Anyone on 2WW?



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm currently on the 2ww after having FET today.  Anyone else?  I remember it being awful last time.  Now that I have one child, I hope this time it won't be as bad!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there ~ welcome to the 2ww thread......hope you are feeling ok after today 

I've left you the link to the 2ww testers thread where you'll find everyone chatting while they wait....there's a few ladies on there who have had FET too:

*JUNE/JULY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142247.345

Hope you come and join us there....lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

i am on 2ww with 1st try at ivf i have older kids but finding this very hard lol


----------



## anna03booty (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am on day 9 of 2WW, and am trying so hard to stay positive, difficult when no-one really understands what your going through unless they have had similar experience!

Although, has been made worse by thoughtless sister, who not even trying for a baby, told me she was pregnant the day I had come out of hospital having IVF!

Great, all  can think about is the last 18mths all the treatment I have endured for her to become pregnant, when not wanting to!

Life sucks!

Anyway, I am sure I am meant to write more positive things to keep peoples morale up.....I will try and think of something positive to say for next time!

Anna.


----------



## lottie101 (May 30, 2008)

Hi

I am also 9 days since ET - going mad - was fine but had a total meltdown yesterday! mostly all these strange feelings in my tummy - i knows its from the treatment but its driving me crazy!!

partly my own fault as i am symptom spotting like mad and have become unhealthly obsessed with my boobs! (sore - erect nipples even when warm blah blah)

not meant to test until next sunday - but i am going to do it saturday morning as i am away with my friends on saturday night and in the hope i get a BFP (and get one a day earlier) - would like to be with OH.... thats still a week away though! 

Anna - i know exactley how you feel!! seems to be a lot of accidental babies at the moment (all wanted though!)

Lottie x


----------



## anna03booty (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello!

9 days feels like such an achievement, but then you realise how long you still have to wait! It's so frustrating!
I was told to wait 16 days before I did a test which I thought would be Saturday, but your not meant to be testing until Sunday, how many days were you told to wait before you tested?

Do you mind me asking which dates you had what done on, see if we are the same dates ? 

I had EC on June 17th and ET in June 19th!

Anna.


----------



## lottie101 (May 30, 2008)

Hi

I had egg collection on the 18th and transfer on the 20th - so you are a day ahead of me!!

they didn't say how many days to wait - they just said next sunday - but i see some people test on the 14th day? I suppose its to give the most accurate result they can get, the longer you wait the better the results.  but 16 days sounds like saturday for you? 

but i am going to test on saturday as i will be at home - however won't get to post on here until sunday night either way as going to be away!

so now only 6 days to go!! 
Lottie x


----------



## miss hopeful (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi everyone. I know it's really hard on this 2 week wait but hang on tight- easier said than done I know but I just spent the whole 2 weeks in a right state-convinced it hadn't worked but it did!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world and I am sure you will get your dream real soon- By the way I have a fridge magnet that says NEVER NEVER NEVER GIVE UP!! In my negative moments (lots) I just kept looking at it! Don't know if this helps but it might! Praying for you all xx Miss hopeful xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm....I had EC 17th and ET 19th and my official test day is wednesday 2nd!  Goodluck


----------



## Betrys (Feb 17, 2008)

How lovely to find this group. Feel like someone else actually u'stands what I'm going through! It's s'thing you just can't explain to other people. It's my first time on IVF, and they did my ET on 23rd (what day does that make this?) 

Just did a weekend with DH and my in-laws. Was convinced that I wasn't pregnant this morning (breasts were sore yesterday, now aren't today, usually a symptom of my period coming) and was crying, only to be told how important it was that we all kept a sense of humour about this all and kept smiling! 

Know what you mean about lots of pregnancies popping up, esp friends who weren't trying, and are now complaining about being pregnant!

Find it easy to be positive about other people's chances, but when it comes to my own, I feel complete despair! 

Am looking fwd to hearing all your results, and I hope and pray it's wonderful news in there for each of you! Have my results day on the 4th.


----------



## anna03booty (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, time has been ticking on since I last wrote. I am now on Day 13 and feeling so nervous, could hardly sleep last night! Spent all of yesterday feeling down as had crampy, achey pains all afternoon and evening, so spent all night wrrying thinking my period would be there in the morning, but not as yet, so roll on Day 14!
Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Just started my 2ww ( had loads - 4x iuis and 6x icsi) - doesn't get much easier!!

Had donor eggs in Athens yesterday - got back to the Uk at 3am this morning!!

Good luck to everyone else!

Love jess xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

We have a 2ww Testers thread that you are all very welcome to join....you'll find all the others there posting while they wait. Here's the link for you...

*JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147676.75

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## anna03booty (Jun 28, 2008)

It's a no for me this time.........better luck next time. 
Anna.


----------



## Baroness (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi had donar eggs in barcelona 2nd July and are on a 2 week wait.
Good luck everyone.
Baroness


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Anna  really sorry hun....take care xx

Baroness ~ come join everyone on the 2ww testers thread....everyone's lovely and will make you feel very welcome 

*JULY/AUG 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147676.180

Lizzy xxx


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

A BFN for me.  Haven't posted for a while.  Still coming to terms with it...


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Really sorry to see that hun......be kind to yourself 

Many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## oneunited (Feb 10, 2005)

A BPN for me this time. Gutted.  Good luck to you all you ladies still waiting
x


----------

